
Ask HN: Is it possible to buy a small amount of crypto coins? - neverminder
Is it still possible to buy a tiny amount of any crypto coins for less than $50? I have $42.50 left on my US virtual master card (US Unlocked) and these vultures want to charge me $36.50 for unloading it, so I thought I may as well get a tiny amount of crypto coins for the first time. Potential complication in terms of verification all those coin exchanges demand - I&#x27;m in London, so my address&#x2F;ID and everything is UK based.
======
stckyfngrs
Yes, it is possible.

